# Sig P365



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Does anyone here have one of these? I went to the store yesterday looking for a new EDC compact. I looked at the Taurus G3c (which I had intended to buy just due to the price alone), the Hellcat, Glock 43, a couple of others that I can't remember, and then the salesperson showed me this gun which I had heard nothing but great things about. Man the trigger on this little gun is awesome, and with a loaded mag it has great balance. I didn't intend to spend that much money, but this bundle included 3 magazines and a hard holster, and they had a soft nylon holster for it that is so comfortable.

This replaces my M&P EZ-Shield 2.0 Performance Center edition as my EDC. I love my EZ-Shield as it is a great shooter, but it is just a touch too big to carry every day. This little Sig I can tell is going to be much more comfortable, and I've only worn it for half a day.

Any accessories you would recommend? I am considering getting a laser to mount on the front rail.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Can't help you with the 365, although I've heard great things also. Love my Sig 320 compact though.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

so your last EDC was a bit big so ya got smaller gun and you want to put a laser on it enjoy the sig


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

My wife and I each have one. I can recommend the Hogue grip sleeve , they make that awkward feeling little grip on the gun feel better. I dont have any experience with any of the other accessories for it since I prefer to keep an EDC as simple and sleek as possible. 

I am happy with the gun though. Its almost exactly like the springfield hellcat only in my opinion a better feeling trigger.


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

I have two P365's and my son has one. Bought the first one 2 years ago when they first came out for the wife. She had a Glock 43 that would not feed anything by round nose. She liked the P365 so much I bought one as well. Doesn't hurt to keep things standard in the family. 

I have a light on mine, but no laser. The night sights seem to work just fine.


----------

